# Prisoners of the Lost Universe (1983)



## Lanum (Nov 19, 2003)

It's an old 80's sci fi movie I saw as a kid. This is what I remember: A scientist travels to a different world by some machine he invented. Some guy follows him a few hours later and a girl goes threw it a few minutes after the guy. In the new world she runs into the guy and he said he had been there a week (time is faster in this world). They both began searching for the scientist (he had been there for a few years). Some blue guy is in the move, I think he was helping them. The scientist was known as a wizard by all the people in this world. 
                                                                                                                        Some of the detail may be wrong it has been 15 years since I saw it. If you have any idea of what I'm talking about please email me at lanum_77@yahoo.com 
Thank You
Lanum
ps. underscore is seperating lanum from 77 on my email address


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 19, 2003)

I think the one you are looking for might be The Wizard of Speed and Time (1989).


----------



## Incognito (Nov 19, 2003)

Let us know if it is - sounds like a fun and intriguing film.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Nov 19, 2003)

Yes, definitely let us know.  That one doesn't sound familiar to me at all.


----------



## Lanum (Nov 24, 2003)

Foxbat said:
			
		

> I think the one you are looking for might be The Wizard of Speed and Time (1989).


Thank you for your reply but unfortunatly it is not The Wizard of Time and Speed.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 24, 2003)

You could try a search on the Internet Movie Database

www.imdb.com

Among other methods, you can search by decade so, if you know that it's an 80s film, that should narrow it down a bit.


----------



## Lanum (Jan 31, 2004)

*re: Prisoners of the Lost Universe (1983) *

I have looked all over the internet but i have had no luck, if anyone has ever heard of this movie please let me know.


----------



## Aeolus14Umbra (Jan 31, 2004)

*re: Prisoners of the Lost Universe (1983) *

Sheesh, I like to consider myself a bit of an authority on these matters, and I'm stumped!

Early '80s? Late '80s? What country is it from?

Sure it wasn't a really "visual" kinda book you read? (heh)

I think "Journey To The Centre of Time" had blue-skinned people from the future in it, time travel etc...I might have to crack a few beers & watch that one again to double-check (heh heh)...but hell, that was from way back in '67!?


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 31, 2004)

*re: Prisoners of the Lost Universe (1983) *



> I'm stumped!


Me too.
I went to IMDB and tried various searches - keyword, plot, etc.
Finally I thought a systematic search by year (starting at 1980). I then discovered that there were 653 films listed for that year alone. Without some extra info, I don't think you've got much hope. Unless, as Aeolus hints, that you might have the wrong decade.


----------



## Aeolus14Umbra (Feb 2, 2004)

*re: Prisoners of the Lost Universe (1983) *

Lanum, please, if you find out what this movie is, let us all know! Cheers!

This is bugging me!


----------



## Aeolus14Umbra (Feb 6, 2004)

*re: Prisoners of the Lost Universe (1983) *

Hey, I just checked with my Hollywood contacts...the film you're after is *Prisoners Of The Lost Universe *('83). And it was a green guy, not a blue guy (apparently...I haven't seen it!).


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Prisoners of the Lost Universe (1983) *

We may have ourselves an answer! Good research.


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Prisoners of the Lost Universe (1983) *

That's a big gold star for Aeolus  

Hollywood contacts eh?
I'm impressed


----------



## Aeolus14Umbra (Feb 9, 2004)

*re: Prisoners of the Lost Universe (1983) *

I know monkeys in high places!


----------



## Djokar (Feb 22, 2004)

*re: Prisoners of the Lost Universe (1983) *

Hi all,


I just wanted to say this scenario amazingly ressembles the one of a 1999 PC game named 'Outcast'. --> If you liked the movie, play the game  (wich is excellent BTW).


----------



## Dave (Mar 7, 2010)

This had Richard Hatch in it!

I must see it, never seen it shown on TV, anyone know any more?


----------



## JunkMonkey (Dec 30, 2010)

I've seen this.  It's dreadful. I'm not allowed to post links yet so I'll cut and paste my IMDb review:


> The Story: Feisty girl reporter - aren't they all? - goes to interview a 'mad scientist' who has built a matter transmitter that will enable him to send objects to another dimension. Sidestepping the normal peer review publications he has decided to announce his discovery via a cheesy popular science TV show. On the way to meet him she has a near collision with another car during an earthquake. The other car is driven by a hunky handyman Kendo champion. They instantly dislike each other in the way only people destined to be at it like bunnies by the second act can dislike each other. She continues on to her appointment and meets the scientist. We know he's a scientist because he's wearing a white lab coat - even at home. He demonstrates the matter transmitter using her powder compact and, during another earthquake, manages to transmit himself to the other dimension. The handyman arrives at the house wanting to use the phone and both he and the girl get zapped through to - who knows where.
> 
> She finds herself alone in an alien landscape - which looks like Spain but isn't Spain because there are 'alien plants' in the foreground of every shot. She rescues an incoherent giant from quicksand before being attacked by midgets with glowing eyes. The handyman appears and they flee, only to fall over a cliff and be rescued by the giant. (The giant tosses the midgets off the cliff, and as they fall past there is a cartoony falling noise plonked on the soundtrack. Just like the descending in pitch, falling noises that accompanied Coyote on all his canyon plunges in the Roadrunner cartoons. From this we get the first (and only) clue that this movie is supposed to be FUNNY). The plucky twosome get back to the top of the cliff and untie a green man who the midgets had held captive. he leads them to safety but buggers off after rescuing the girl from a 'Waterbeast' while she is skinny dipping. Boy and girl realise they are the leads in the movie and start to kiss before a fade reveals the girl lying in post-coital slumber. He's wandered off for a shave. Local warlord John Saxon arrives with his henchmen and makes off with the girl, leaving the boy for dead after shooting him.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Judge (Dec 30, 2010)

You've made me want to see it, now!


----------



## JunkMonkey (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh damn!


----------



## Ursa major (Dec 30, 2010)

She may have meant _Krull_**....









** - Which is hardly a masterpiece (to put it mildly).


----------

